# For those about to rock....



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

...we salute you.

Tidying up my pc tonight, i come across something i wrote in 2002 for the MaxP :tumbleweed: forum all those moons ago. Jase (the other administrator on the forum) was like virtual twin of me and we were always banging on about punk and indie, so were set a challenge to each list our top 10 with a short explanation.

Interesting that 10 years on, the list has hardly changed, but i'd want at least 20 now so i could include Propaghandi's "Stick the ****ing Flag", Thursday's "Understanding In A Car Crash" and Alkaline Trio's "'97" and maybe even Wolfmother. Oh, and i totally forgot about the Cult's "Wolfchild Blues" when writing it.

Anyway, with the advent of the DW music section, i thought i'd share it - so here goes....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK this was difficult. The challenge to list the top 10 songs of all time to Jase & I. I have been passionate about music for well over 20 years, music which mainly spans 4 decades, the list is as it stands today, next week it could be different, music sets your mood and your mood sets your music.

Some that didn't make it this time - Alarm (68 Guns), U2 (Celebration), Smiths (Back to the Old House), Led Zeppelin (Stairway to Heaven), Big Star (Ballad of El Goodo), Sebadoh (Indie Pop), and a thousand more…..

My saving grace is that Jase is compiling a list too. I am certain his will contain the Pixies and New Model Army (my choice probably being A Liberal Education or Better than Them (for sentimental reasons)). For this reason, and this reason only, these two bands didn't make the top 10.

I struggled with my last choice as I was left with 11, a decision between Conflict and Stiff Little Fingers. I more or less tossed a coin and Conflict lost. I still don't know if this was the right decision. "Tough Sh*t Mickey" from Increase the Pressure was the entry. Conflict were a musical turning point for me, along with Discharge. 70's Punk, arguably spurned by the Sex Pistols (who in reality were puppets of McLaren, although bloody good!), turned into a band wagon "fashion" losing the whole purpose of "anyone can make music and make a stance". Conflict, along with Crass, were the main players in the anarchic activist 80's punk movement and as such deserve a place. It is not easy listened and an acquired taste, but if I am allowed 11, please let this in!

Anyhow, down to business, my top 10, in no particular order:

1.	Velvet Underground - Heroin (from Live 1969)

What can I say, the most influential band of the 60's. Lou Reeds musical insight into his drug abuse. Not pro-heroin, not anti-heroin (unlike NMA's Heroin!), just about Heroin. This live version is performed to perfection, as is the whole of the album, but the track was a landmark.

2.	Smashing Pumpkins - For Martha

The Pumpkins have done so many great songs it was difficult to select one, but this is just mellow and beautiful. I have requested this song at my funeral.

3.	Rush - 2112

OK a long track, side A of the album, but early Rush were without doubt the best "progressive rock" band. OK it is greebo, but a musical masterpiece, I was listening to this at 13 and still appreciate it as a classic 20 years later.

4.	Sonic Youth - Teenage Riot

Sonic Youth have been around for years and made many a great LP. "Daydream Nation" was the UK breakthrough at the start of the grunge explosion, although they class themselves as "no wave" and not grunge. This is the opening track and pure class.

5.	Stiff Little Fingers - Wasted Life

Without doubt the best Irish punk band and they brought a new political dimension to punk and a new hard edge. Fantastic live and with a lead singer, Jake Burns, who must have gargled with glass. This was a toss up with Conflict but represents 70's punk at it's best!

6.	Galaxie 500 - Ceremony

OK this is a cover version of Joy Division (later New Order, following the suicide of Ian Curtis) and choosing this I get sneaky entry for all three bands. Joy Division's was a classic and Galaxie 500 slowed it an mellowed it, what more can I say?

7.	Buffalo Tom - Reason Why (Acoustic Version)

When the Buffalo Tom LP was released, I searched high and low and eventually found an independent record shop in Cowley, Oxford which sold it. A single was later released with an acoustic version of "Reason Why" on the b-side. Beautiful.

8.	Guided By Voices - I Am A Tree

This shouldn't be here with a hundred other classic artists missing out. The LP, "Mag Earwhig" is one of the most obscure LP's I own, I don't even know if I like it. But this song is a perfect marriage of comedy hippy lyrics, indie rock and screaming guitars. It is here for the song only and not the band!

9.	My Bloody Valentine - You Made Me Realise

1988 was a good year, one of the best musical years for me, and indie really kicked off. It was big in Manchester and often "nice" until this release! No guitar had made this much noise, with melodic and harmonic soft vocals, melting it all together. MBV's downfall was they insisted on producing the own music and the production was ****. With a good producer, "Isn't Anything", the LP, would have been noted correctly in history for the musical breakthrough it made.

10.	NOFX - The Decline

What can I say! An American punk band makes a song, in the style of a Subhumans epic, and makes possibly the best modern punk record yet! Nofx kick **** and **** on all these new punk wannabes. They are so immensely tight, fun and good!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Feel free to add your own...


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Some great songs and bands in there... Sonic Youth, My Bloody Valentine, guided by voices... all good...

My top ten, and as you say it would be different not just tomorrow but in 20 minutes...

In no particular order...

Johnny Thunders and the Heartbreakers - Chinese Rocks
Big Black - -Kerosene
Smokey Robinson - Tears of a clown
Love Sculpture - Saber Dance (their version of...)
Husker Du - Makes no Sense
Shellac - Prayer to God
Jesus Lizard - Nub
The Jam - Boy About Town (or any Jam song if Im honest)
The Clash - Clampdown
Pixies - Gigantic

No wait, I need to change a couple...:devil:


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

some of my fav albums

36crazyfists - bitterness the star
Enter shikari - take to the skies
Metallica - master of puppets
Billy tallent - Billy talent II
Slipknot - Subliminal verses
Turisas - The varangian way
Amon Amarth - twilight of the thundergod
Avenged sevenfold - city of evil
Bullet for my valentine - scream, aim,fire
My chemical romance - three cheers for sweet revenge

A bit varied, do tend to stick to the much heavier side but, thats what i can name atm. as said it'll be completely different in about 5mins :lol:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I wrote something at college (I think, could have been school) quite a few years ago, we had to name our 5 favourite songs and give our reasons why.

at least 9 years on, I havent found another song to take any of those top 5 spots, so here are my top 5 songs of all time:

1. Sonnet - The Verve
2. Sweet Dreams - Marilyn Manson
3. Where did you sleep last night - Nirvana
4. Every breath you take - The Police
5. Imagine - John Lennon


----------

